# Slades ATV Park, Va ride on 18 Feb



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just thought I would post this up if there is any members from the va area that are interested in a small group ride. Nothing big, just do some riding and meet new people and BS about wheelers.


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

Where is slades at?


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully this link will work for ya...

http://www.sladespark.com/index.html

Slades Park
1111 Mount Ray Drive
Surry, Virginia 23883
PHONE: (757) 357-9269


----------

